# Small goat shelter



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

I just thought I would pass this idea on to those who are looking for shelters or play equipment for small goat. I use the old used mud guards off semi trailers. On the ground they stand about 3 feet off the ground, made of very strong, thick plastic and they are heavy duty enough to shelter goats in the rain. Also strong enough to withstand a lot of jumping on and other play. A couple put together on their sides can keep a baby where it needs to stay for short times if necessary. I've used them for years. If you ask at a truck transport depot, they usually have a few lying around. Most are in good condition as usually the driver will change the whole set if one is damaged or if they are updating the truck and want a colour change. Over here it costs a fair bit to dump things like these and tyres so don't be talked into paying much for them or even anything! You are probably saving them dumping fees! They also make great dog kennels.


----------



## K Gemmill (Aug 22, 2017)

Could you send picture when you have time? Having a hard time finding them. Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you have any pics? 
Sounds like something that some people can use and be beneficial, just can't picture what it is?


----------

